# any reviews on marinepure high performance biofilter media?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone have a review or thoughts on this new rock, from reef supplies?

It appears to be very Porous.

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Marinepure-High-Performance-Biofilter-Media-Small-ROCK.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, porosity/surface area, water flow and size of the "medium" is the key to achieve both aerobic and anaerobic functionality.

Where it differs from traditional LR is that it's ceramic based and chemically inert.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Beanbagfrags will have some on hand at the london fragfest for people to see first hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

From everything I have read or saw online. It's a great product that is very pours and has a large area for bacteria. It comes in block, pellets and these new rocks. They state that they don't clog up, so no worries about dead zones.

I think for maximum benefit you want to be pushing water thru the media and I'm wondering if it would benefit in a wet dry type system. Where the water drips thru the media.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Nah, just put it in the sump, as long as there is some flow through it will do it's job. Heck maybe of square of it would make a good skimmer stand...
Great stuff if you want minimalist aquascape in the DT and don't want flakey live rock in the sump.... easy to lift and vacuum around.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

If you use the blocks you don't want to have water flowing through it, rather around it. The blocks are very porous and can crumble easily if you put too much pressure in it. Lol in have fingerprints on mine.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fury165 said:


> If you use the blocks you don't want to have water flowing through it, rather around it. The blocks are very porous and can crumble easily if you put too much pressure in it. Lol in have fingerprints on mine.


Thanks for the info. I'm considering the tiny spheres or live rock ruble for my tiny all in one tank that has a sump in the back compartment.

I would place it in a media bag.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The balls would be better than the rubble. More porous and greater surface area for bacteria colonization. Check out BRS channel on YouTube for their review on the marine pure media.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fury165 said:


> The balls would be better than the rubble. More porous and greater surface area for bacteria colonization. Check out BRS channel on YouTube for their review on the marine pure media.


That's the video I watched, the long haired dude hooked the block up to a faucet and pushed water through the media.

I was going to order from reef supply since brs is Yankee Doodle money and our dollars weak.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am loving reefsupplies these days, made an order on monday and got it tuesday. I didn;t even pay for the expiated shipping either!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I ordered the media Marinepure from reefsupplies along with some other goodies.

I was surprised at the actual size of the media. I rinsed some and placed it into my refugium replacing the one side of my media basket. Thinking of getting a second bag and putting more in the other side.

The order was processed and shipped pretty quickly even a day early.

No idea how it will work and is there even a way to measure the affects?

Well at least it was something to spend my money on and help me think I'm doing something beneficial.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
"Well at least it was something to spend my money on and help me think I'm doing 
something beneficial."

Know where you're coming from. I've had exactly the same thought at times .
-


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

TBemba said:


> I ordered the media Marinepure from reefsupplies along with some other goodies.


Just curious what results you found with this product? Did you find it to be worth the expense?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Check out this thread 2x2.

Siporax (or Matrix) is the new king of biofilter media according to the sps heads on Reefcentral. It is waaaaay more porous than Marine Pure.

Problem is it's not really available in North America. I asked where to get it in the thread and was directed to an ebay seller in Austria.

"Originally Posted by Myka View Post
For Canadians, I found the cheapest place for me was eBay seller wttomy1 from Austria. €6.90 for 1L Siporax, and about €20.00 for shipping. Works out to about $40 Canadian. I ordered 2L - one to try myself, and one to try on a client's tank."

I will be making an order sometime before xmas. If you want in.

Check out the thread:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2526998


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have nothing to compare it with but it does keep the chemistry in check. I just read about someone else that has it in their sump and sponges are growing on it and its never cleaned but he swears by it. The other stuff maybe better but this stuff is available here and pretty cheap and shipped in several days

The FAQ says something like one rock is the same as 10 lbs of live rock and it doesnt have any adverse effect to chemistry.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Theres a thread on RC about this stuff possible leaching something. Have a read and deci for yourself


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

I use Seachem pond matrix in my wet/dry sump. Its cheaper than the Marine pure, and has larger size. You can get a 1G/4L bucket on US Amazon for about $30. Performs the same function as the Marine pure. It appears to be naturally sourced volcanic pumice rock. I did notice a (temporary) drop in pH when I added it, so it probably does leach some acid for a while (not a geologist).


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

i have no idea how this stuff would leach aluminum into the water.

But believe whatever you want its totally up to you. also use what you want as well.

http://www.cermedia.com/marinepure-testimonials.php


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

It should be noted even the people who reported the aluminum did not report issues other then it coming back on the triton test.

I just got a block yesterday to help with my forever nitrate problems. I removed a bunch of old live rock from my display so hopefully this will help with filtration. I may even pick up another one or 2. Probably at least a month before I know if it works. I've tried a bunch of things so why not this.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had it in my tank for over 6 months without an issue. I have a 20 gallon fusion and a box of the stuff in my sump area. the ratio of media to water volume is probably higher than most ever imagine trying, 

I have no issues. no fish deaths coral is growing great both lps and sps. I have three bubble tipped anemone along with peppermint shrimp and porcelain crab and no issues and phosphates are almost none existent. 

There is another reefer way more experienced than me that has a big sps dominated reef that he has had the stuff in his sump for over a year and would not ever do without it.

So take the internet stories for what they are worth. experience is a better indicator.


----------

